# Source Needed for Small Speakers



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

I am looking for small powered speakers, already wired with a 3.5 plug, that can be used with an MP3 player. Reviews on most ipod type speakers are lousy at best, and can't find any PC speakers sets that are small enough for a new prop I am finishing. If I can find a cheap set of small pc speakers I can probably canabalize one speaker.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

take a look at these: Amazon.com: Portable Stereo Speakers: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41aJ%[email protected]@[email protected]@41aJ%2B6yb0jL


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

If you have medium to large office buildings or corporations in your area, check with thier IT departments. They typically have a problem getting rid of old computer equipment when they updgrade. 3 years ago I had the same need and scored a box of 30 powered computer speakers for free.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Kouma and I bought these:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10823&cs_id=1082301&p_id=3509&seq=1&format=2

they also have these:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10823&cs_id=1082301&p_id=3528&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Salvation army,etc i score on these for $5-$15 for some nice ones.Just got a set with 3,1 sub woofer 2 speakers & also a set that had surround setting $2. & it was half off day !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

If you are near to a Big Lots they have small, powered, computer speakers for about $6. You can even get a 20% discount coupon by signing up for their "Buzz" Club emails. My neighbor just bought a set for one of his props and they sound pretty good outside.


----------

